# Berger hole?



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I believe it is the hole in the riser used for mounting your rest. The arrow should sit approximately in the middle of the berger hole when on the rest. I also think it is where you can measure from the center of it to your string to check your brace height.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

It is the threaded hole in the riser that your rest attaches to.
It is called that because in the old days  the rod that screwed into the hole was called a bergerbutton.
You measure from the valley in the grip to the string for brace hieght.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*you are right on with your answer, cat.....*

I remember shooting with a burger button, glad we don't have to use those anymore......lol
John


----------



## BradClark (Feb 25, 2005)

*I remember all to well!*



mttc08 said:


> I remember shooting with a burger button, glad we don't have to use those anymore......lol
> John


Remember? The 18-year old Darton that I'm currently using still has one on it!!!  (Right above my "flip" rest!  

Fortunately, I pickup my brand new 2005 Parker Phoenix 34 on Monday. I'm quite certain that I'm in for quite a treat!


----------

